# Leupold Ultimate Slam Muzzleloader scope



## thumbgoodfisherman (Dec 6, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone has put one on their ML. Just bought a new ss omega with a left handed thumbhole stock. Looked at the Nikon Omega BDC scope but it has 5" of eye relief and that to me sounds like alot. Any input would help me out. 

thanks
TGF


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

i put the nikon BDC on my wifes omega..nice scope but
on my new pro hunter i decided to put on the leupold ultimate slam .i shot it 14 days in a row trying different loads an sabots..i really really like it.very tight groups from 25 to 150 yards..during the early doe season i neck shot a doe at 90 yards ..it is awesome

both scopes were the same money although i did pay more for the leupold quick release mount


----------



## Nimrod1 (Apr 26, 2004)

woodie slayer said:


> i put the nikon BDC on my wifes omega..nice scope but
> on my new pro hunter i decided to put on the leupold ultimate slam .i shot it 14 days in a row trying different loads an sabots..i really really like it.very tight groups from 25 to 150 yards..during the early doe season i neck shot a doe at 90 yards ..it is awesome
> 
> both scopes were the same money although i did pay more for the leupold quick release mount


Hey Woodie,
What height rings did you use? I just got a pro hunter, and am looking to scope it. I'm thinking it really shouldn't need very high rings.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

i just used the leupold quick realease.i think they are standard height

they are not see threw if that's what u mean


----------

